# Notre Dame moves from Big East to ACC



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

Athletic director Jack Swarbrick huddled over and over with his staff and tried to play out how the Irish would fill out their 12-game schedule in the years and decades to come, a Notre Dame source said. 

Football scheduling issues were Jack Swarbrick's push for the Irish to join the ACC . (AP) That, more than any other factor, led to Wednesday's announcement that Notre Dame would join the ACC in all sports except football, according to the source. The agreement stipulates Notre Dame plays five football games per year against ACC opponents, but not compete for the league title and play eight games, as a full member would. That provides the Irish with the firm scheduling base it coveted while maintaining the freedom to maintain a national schedule. 

As for the ACC, the compromise allows its football programs access to a major brand that sells tickets and delivers TV ratings. It will also allow ACC commissioner John Swofford to seek additional compensation from the league's current long-term deal with ESPN, according to an ACC source. That deal has been criticized in league circles for not delivering enough revenue.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ncaab-...reasure-football-schedule-in-move-to-acc.html


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*Notre Dame To ACC:
Changes To The ACC Men's Basketball Tournament Format*

With Pittsburgh and Syracuse set to join the conference next season, the ACC was already anticipating a move to a five-day format for the ACC men's basketball tournament. Though Notre Dame makes it 15 programs, an odd number, don't expect the new format of the conference tournament to change much.

Commissioner John Swofford thinks that this new format will remain largely the same after Notre Dame joins, with three games being played on Wednesday and the top-four seeds continuing to receive early-round byes. The dreaded double-bye? Oh yes, the double-bye.



















http://www.bcinterruption.com/2012/...to-acc-acc-tournament-format-changes-schedule


----------



## xu95 (Apr 5, 2003)

This is really interesting. ND is trying to claim they are still independent in football but nearly half of their schedule will be ACC teams.


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*Notre Dame's McGraw expects UConn rivalry to continue*









SOUTH BEND, Ind. -- Though the Big East has been good to her program, Muffet McGraw is fine with leaving it behind.

But powerhouse Connecticut? The Notre Dame women's basketball coach has no intention of letting that rivalry die.

Even as her program begins a new life in the ACC at some point, McGraw confirmed Wednesday that she will approach Huskies coach Geno Auriemma about continuing that series in non-conference play.

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...raw-uconn-rivalry-huskies-coach-geno-auriemma


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

The ACC is going to be fun to watch once all the new teams get settled in.


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*New ACC schedule format partners for BC, Notre Dame, and Syracuse*









Men's and Women's Basketball
The ACC will continue to play an 18-game conference schedule with the addition of Notre Dame. The scheduling model will be based on a two-partner format.

Each year, teams will play every league opponent at least once with the two partners playing home and away annually. In addition to the four annual games against partners, the remaining 14 conference games will feature home and away games with two rotating opponents and five home-only games and five road-only games.

The two-primary-partner format preserves competitive balance and builds upon traditional rivalries while providing the opportunity to create new ones.

Boston College - Notre Dame and Syracuse
Clemson - Florida State and Georgia Tech
Duke - North Carolina and Wake Forest
Florida State - Clemson and Miami
Georgia Tech - Clemson and Notre Dame
Maryland - Pitt and Virginia
Miami - Florida State and Virginia Tech
North Carolina - Duke and NC State
NC State - North Carolina and Wake Forest
*Notre Dame - Boston College and Georgia Tech*
Pitt - Maryland and Syracuse
Syracuse - Boston College and Pitt
Virginia - Maryland and Virginia Tech
Virginia Tech - Miami and Virginia
Wake Forest - Duke and NC State

Following the regular season, the ACC Tournament format will continue to feature all league members. The Tournament will begin with three games on Wednesday, followed by four games on Thursday and Friday, two semifinals on Saturday and the championship game on Sunday. The top four seeds will continue to receive byes into Friday's quarterfinal round.









In the annual ACC/B1G Challenge, the decision was made to include the 12 teams with the best RPI from the previous year.

Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/umia...l-check-out-last-paragraph.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Big 12 wanted ND, but we wanted FB too


----------



## xu95 (Apr 5, 2003)

I thought ND to the Big 12 would be a good fit. I also love how Notre Dame is holding on to their claim of independence in football when they play half of their games against one conference.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

xu95 said:


> I thought ND to the Big 12 would be a good fit. I also love how Notre Dame is holding on to their claim of independence in football when they play half of their games against one conference.


ND alumni and base thinks they are a "east coast" school and has that metallity


----------



## uz2b-len (Oct 17, 2005)

That double bye is really weird. It does tell the bottom five teams, You can come to the party but you ain't dancin'. And that's fair enough. The other alternative is just exclude the bottom three teams from the tourney. I think that's what most conferences would do, but nobody in the Big East would stand for being excluded, I guess.


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*Notre Dame, Big East reach deal; 
Irish to join ACC in July*









Notre Dame and the Big East reached an agreement Tuesday morning that allows the Irish to leave the league on July 1, 2013.

This paves the way for their expedited move to the Atlantic Coast Conference, where they will begin competing this fall. 

"Notre Dame now looks forward with great anticipation to becoming a member of the Atlantic Coast Conference," Notre Dame vice president and director of athletics Jack Swarbrick said in a statement. "We are thrilled to join a great group of institutions who share our commitment to the integration of athletics into the academic mission of the university. Our coaches and student-athletes across our athletic programs are truly excited about the new challenges ahead."


http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...reach-deal-irish-to-join-acc-in-july/1981427/

http://espn.go.com/college-sports/s...irish-exit-2-years-early-join-acc-source-says

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebas...ort-notre-dame-fleeing-to-acc-for-next-season

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20130312/acc-notre-dame/?utm_hp_ref=homepage&ir=homepage


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*Notre Dame's 2013-14 ACC Basketball Schedule*









The University of Notre Dame and the ACC jointly announced ND's 2013-14 ACC basketball opponents this afternoon (und.com press release link here).


*ND will play home-and-home series vs:* 
Boston College, Georgia Tech, North Carolina and Virginia

*
ND will host:* 
Clemson, Duke, North Carolina State, Pittsburgh and Virginia Tech


*ND will travel to: *
Florida State, Maryland, Miami, Syracuse, Wake Forest.


http://www.onefootdown.com/2013/4/24/4261786/notre-dames-2013-14-acc-basketball-schedule


----------

